# bsdinstall appearance



## tajmahal (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have read that bsdinstall is supposed to be easier use and less bloated than sysinstall.

However, I am wondering what are the reasons that bsdinstall uses the '|', 'â€“' and '+' characters for drawing its "window" frames instead of the "frame characters" that sysinstall used. In my opinion, this makes bsdinstall look much more cluttered and less visually pleasing than sysinstall.

Regards,
tajmahal


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2012)

They are currently more interested in fixing functionality than looks.


----------

